# SD Waterfowl Lottery



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Guys, the results are in so check 'em out. I got lucky and drew a license.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Just food for thought.

Think about if a person had to apply for a license in ND to hunt ducks. Instead of the unlimited amount of licenses that are available now.

Who's selfish..... Mr. Hatch?


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

we didn't get the licence for sodak this year so that sucks. We're just gonna go to my dads uncles for ducks in north dakota. I think hes got 2 square miles of land and knows alot of farmers so we should be alright.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Oh, I am sure that Tony Dean is working on getting rid of that cap this year in SD since it is so selfish for ND to want one. He would surely be embarrassed for his home state to have one........Oh yea, no one is paying him to say that about his home state!!!! :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I was lucky enough to draw SoDak tags, I'd like to see more states go to a maximum amount of tags. It would do a world of good for our deer herd and sounds like it would solve a lot of your problems in NoDak.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Darn,
I didn't get drawn for a SD tag either! OOPS, I didn't apply for one. Oh well...I think I'll just hunt in ND this year. They have an unlimited number of tags. :beer: I wonder if that has anything to do with the declining quality of waterfowl hunting in ND?

Oh yeah, for you g/o's who don't know - my name is Jim Heggeness and I'm from Fargo. I'm one of the "me-firster"s" who - according to you - are more concerned about my hunting opportunities than the overall quality of hunting in ND.

Is it not strange that you guys are reaping a lot of dollars selling to others what belongs to the sportsmen of ND. Yet, we are considered "selfish" for wanting to keep the quality of hunting we have here for ourselves and those who want to come to our state to hunt waterfowl, upland game and big game.
Hmmm...I guess if we were making a profit, our ideas would be OK!

Replies are welcome!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Guys, a lot of good points are thrown out here. I think those hunters that truly care about great hunting experiences now and in the future would understand the need for protecting the resource. I am one of those guys and would have no problem with capping the licenses. It's your state - make your rules. As someone's tag line says - If I don't like it, I don't have to come there, right?


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I drew, and both groups of folks who come and hunt with me drew as well. There has only been one year in the past 6 that someone who wanted to hunt with me at home has not drawn.

Gentlemen, if you are willing to think ahead it is not a problem. And to me, is that not the kind of sportsman we want?? The thoughtul ones who plan ahead?? The alternative are the ones who grab there gear and come out here with no plan in place, just going to drive around until they find some birds to shoot and then have at them, or else pay someone else to do the work for them.

SD's system works, and I will be using it again this fall to supplement the great things that ND has to offer.

Tom


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## perch head (Jul 6, 2005)

If I remember correctly when the zones went in a few years ago there were some ND small town bar cafe and motel owners that attended a regional meeting and testified about losing thousands of dollars due to fewer hunters. I do think that some of these folks depend on the hunters enough that it makes a big difference in their profits. When I lived in ND the non residents could hunt the entire season, not a 14 day limit. They had a book of tags and had to tag their ducks and geese in the field.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Hopefully we can do well with waterfowl in North Dakota but we're still going to pheasant hunt in northern SD.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

The company I work for just got sold and my job is getting consolidated at HQ in another state. So, if I don't find another job by hunting season I am all set to do a lot of hunting this year.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I got another lic :beer:


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

yup, I too got drawn. I am a first time applicant to SD: I can not really comment on if I like the limited system or not, I agree there needs to be some changes indeed so I am fortunate this year to get to see what the 3500 cap will be like hunting. How land access will be, etc. I will surly be here to tell you how the experience is. I am sure I will head to ND at least once, but I really think it will be fun to try SD. If this limited license is as awesome as some say, I would really hope that a lot of states could do a reciprocity deal and make them all a limited draw....just my $.02


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Last year, we didnt get drawn, so we went to ND instead, we got a yellow card (prefrence point) for this year and we got drawn, I personally would like to see the lottery system in a lot of other states.
Adam


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

One other note, Did any one receive there license in the mail yet???


----------

